# Bramham 2016 Thread



## Custard Cream (8 June 2016)

Trot up today at 4pm kicking the event off - can't wait!

This year we have two sponsored riders competing, so can't wait to see them in action. We're also fence judging on Saturday (Fence 10 in the CCI 3* - come and say hello) as well as sponsoring and choosing the Best Dressed Male & Female Riders at the trot up on Sunday morning. 

Fingers crossed the weather holds!

The Olympic Squad will also be chosen after Bramham, so it's even more exciting to see who ends up in the top 3. Let the speculation commence!


----------



## stencilface (8 June 2016)

The olympic connection certainly might make Sunday a bit more gripping than usual!

I'll be there Fri-Sun although probably not full days for any of them unless I have the stamina!


----------



## ihatework (8 June 2016)

Toying with trekking up to watch friend in CCI3*, but weather looking manky so might not go!
Do we know if there is a livestream anywhere?


----------



## Bernster (8 June 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Trot up today at 4pm kicking the event off - can't wait!

This year we have two sponsored riders competing, so can't wait to see them in action. We're also fence judging on Saturday (Fence 10 in the CCI 3* - come and say hello) as well as sponsoring and choosing the Best Dressed Male & Female Riders at the trot up on Sunday morning. 

Fingers crossed the weather holds!

The Olympic Squad will also be chosen after Bramham, so it's even more exciting to see who ends up in the top 3. Let the speculation commence!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## stencilface (8 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			Toying with trekking up to watch friend in CCI3*, but weather looking manky so might not go!
Do we know if there is a livestream anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Oh you're right   Weather forecast wasn't so bad at the start of the week. My enthusiasm is certainly dimmed in bad weather, especially as I'll be taking a toddler each day! Might just do a short day instead x


----------



## Custard Cream (8 June 2016)

I wouldn't hold much score by the weather forecast - it's bound to change before then, it always does. They never seem to get it right oop north 

Trot up is underway!


----------



## neddy man (8 June 2016)

the forcast is very strange on monday the forcast was 70f/21c sunny all day  tonights shows mostly rain,lets all go and enjoy ourself wet or dry you know yuo'll enjoy it, as CC says it will change again.


----------



## tiggs (8 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			Toying with trekking up to watch friend in CCI3*, but weather looking manky so might not go!
Do we know if there is a livestream anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Event masters tv  are streaming the Masters competition not sure about the whole event

http://eventridermasters.tv/


----------



## {97702} (8 June 2016)

Italy have already chosen their team so I'm happy, V has nothing to prove   Will be interesting to see what the selection will be, I thought selection was after Barbary Castle??


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2016)

Barbury is too late for selection, so Bramham it is.


----------



## Branna (9 June 2016)

Exciting to see how the selection class goes. The CIC class is running with XC saturday and trot up then SJ sunday so selectors can see how horses SJ the day after without having to do a long format CCI. 

From what I can tell only the ERM class will be live streaming which will worth watching!


----------



## vallin (9 June 2016)

I'll be there Saturday with an ever increasing shopping list! Can't wait!


----------



## rosiesowner (9 June 2016)

The course looks good this year, we had a course walk last night with Mary and Emily king who certainly gave some good insight to the course and how it might ride. I've got to say you couldn't pay me enough money to jump the last element of the combination near the little round house. A big old skinny brush perched off the ground in the middle of a big old ditch. No thanks 

I'm excited for the ERM!! Myself and a few friends are going tomorrow to watch the stallion parade and do some shopping... The pony will be spoiled


----------



## Lexi_ (9 June 2016)

We won tickets in the BE fence judges draw thing so we'll be there Fri, Sat & Sun. Can't wait!

Custard Cream, will it be weird if I sidle up to you and mutter your username?


----------



## stencilface (9 June 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Custard Cream, will it be weird if I sidle up to you and mutter your username? 

Click to expand...

I was thinking this too, shall we sidle up together?!


----------



## stencilface (9 June 2016)

Actually, seeing what fence you're on, I'm not sure if I'll make it up that far, unless I walk past that way from the car park, I'm unlikely to make it to that point on the course with a toddler in tow!


----------



## teapot (9 June 2016)

The CIC3* is def worth keeping an eye on.

All the ERM will be streamed online - dressage tomorrow, sj and xc on Saturday.


----------



## forumuser123 (9 June 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Custard Cream, will it be weird if I sidle up to you and mutter your username? 

Click to expand...

When fence judging at the South of England last year I found myself shrieking at a lady walking the course "You must be HotToTrot!!".  Luckily it was the very same forum member otherwise I could have found myself in a very embarrassing situation!


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			We won tickets in the BE fence judges draw thing so we'll be there Fri, Sat & Sun. Can't wait!

Custard Cream, will it be weird if I sidle up to you and mutter your username? 

Click to expand...

I would totally love it, especially if you brought actual custard creams with you!!

Currently soaking up the sun in the members watching the last of the day's dressage. Glorious weather. I'm taking advantage of being 30 weeks preggers and putting my swollen feet up!


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2016)

The lovely Harry Meade.


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2016)

Don't blame you, we're miles out on the hanging keyhole!


----------



## Honey08 (9 June 2016)

We're here too.  Having a lovely time and hoping this weather continues for tomorrow at the very least.  I want it cooler for xc as we have an elderly dog that might just make it round one more year if its cool, if not the top field with the Equitrek leap will probably be as far as we will get.  If it's really bad we can see three fences from our caravan beds!

I thought there was some lovely British dressage today, it gave me more hope for a decent Olympic team.  Lovely to see William and Chilli do a lovely test (Chilli wasn't helping, he was raring to go, William had to really ride him!) and also Pippa and Billy the Biz.  Plus Gemma T being consistently on top form.  Lots of other nice tests from Christina and Izzy too.

Anyone who sees a lobster coloured lady with two labs and a fluff ball say hi!  Custard Cream I will say hello if Honey dog gets that far!


----------



## Lexi_ (9 June 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			I would totally love it, especially if you brought actual custard creams with you!!

Currently soaking up the sun in the members watching the last of the day's dressage. Glorious weather. I'm taking advantage of being 30 weeks preggers and putting my swollen feet up!
		
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2016)

Just heading home. What a glorious day. Course looks amazing. 

Much easier to drag oneself away from cocktail party when one isn't drinking!

I even asked the Pimms guys if they did a non alcoholic version. They laughed and offered me a lemonade with strawberry and cucumber!


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

Not so gorgeous today. &#55357;&#56863; I'm lying in the caravan with rain drumming on the roof trying to find some enthusiasm to go over to the dressage!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 June 2016)

We're on our way! Today's plan is to drink champagne in the rain. The weather shan't scupper our fun!


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

Sounds like a good plan.  It's not torrential now, just rain, and the ground was good yesterday so hopefully it won't be too muddy.


----------



## Custard Cream (10 June 2016)

No mud!

I'm ensconced in the Members pretending to be working on my laptop but actually just waiting for our second sponsored rider to come in after the coffee break


----------



## ihatework (10 June 2016)

The livestream ERM coverage is great, I'm in office multitasking and given the weather I'm not going to trek hundreds of miles to camp in the rain in a 2 man tent!!! Will watch ERM tomorrow and catch up on some work instead.


----------



## dressage_diva (10 June 2016)

Where is the ERM live stream?


----------



## dressage_diva (10 June 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Where is the ERM live stream?
		
Click to expand...

Never mind found it! Enjoyed listening to last few dressage tests before lunch whilst at work (couldn't watch it unfortunately!).


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

The weather is ok again, fine and the sun keeps threatening to come out.

It's gone all posh for the ERM today, with music playing for the dressage.  I'm not over enamoured with the ERM, the other riders and sections barely get a mention.  ''Twas the same at Chatsworth.  I know the live feed etc is great, but I wish they'd just do it all.  It changes the feel of the events, they have both felt fragmented when the other sections are the same course and tests with good riders and horses.


----------



## ihatework (10 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			The weather is ok again, fine and the sun keeps threatening to come out.

It's gone all posh for the ERM today, with music playing for the dressage.  I'm not over enamoured with the ERM, the other riders and sections barely get a mention.  ''Twas the same at Chatsworth.  I know the live feed etc is great, but I wish they'd just do it all.  It changes the feel of the events, they have both felt fragmented when the other sections are the same course and tests with good riders and horses.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you are saying but I do think the pro's outweigh the cons.
It makes the sport far more commercial, will bring in Sponsors, boosts prize money but also due to the format it really does give up and coming horses and riders experience in atmosphere and under pressure - this can only be a good thing down the lines


----------



## teapot (10 June 2016)

I thought they had music at Chatsworth with each rider had chosen their playlist etc?

Know what you mean Honey, I didn't go to Chatsworth and won't be at Bramham but it's certainly made me think about which days I'll go to at Barbury/Gatcombe/Blenheim (have you seen Blenheim's weekend schedule, there's a heck of a lot going on). It's great for the sport but Gatcombe and Barbury already have sections/classes that run in reverse order for xc. I wonder why it can't be incorporated into a normal comp? Or more importantly, why arn't sponsors already involved with these events?

The Gatcombe leg is going to be especially interesting given it's the same weekend as the Rio Eventing...


----------



## Lexi_ (10 June 2016)

teapot said:



			I thought they had music at Chatsworth with each rider had chosen their playlist etc?

Know what you mean Honey, I didn't go to Chatsworth and won't be at Bramham but it's certainly made me think about which days I'll go to at Barbury/Gatcombe/Blenheim (have you seen Blenheim's weekend schedule, there's a heck of a lot going on). It's great for the sport but Gatcombe and Barbury already have sections/classes that run in reverse order for xc. I wonder why it can't be incorporated into a normal comp? Or more importantly, why arn't sponsors already involved with these events?

The Gatcombe leg is going to be especially interesting given it's the same weekend as the Rio Eventing...
		
Click to expand...


I don't think it'll make too much difference to Blenheim (hopefully!) - the Sunday cross country for the 8&9 year old class always finishes really early anyway, so adding another section after that shouldn't impact things too much. Will probably please the large chunk of spectators who turn up expecting it to run to the same timetable as Sat and aren't pleased when it's practically finished by lunchtime!


----------



## teapot (10 June 2016)

True true, and it might even thin the crowds a bit on the Saturday (why oh why does the world and his wife stop on the bridge?!) When I had the timetable emailed it just looked a bit crowded.


----------



## claire_p2001 (10 June 2016)

Has anyone got a link to the results so far? Thanks


----------



## Custard Cream (10 June 2016)

All results here: http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bra/16/

Just watching the last in the Under 25s - they've all looked pretty impressive so far.


----------



## Branna (10 June 2016)

I've managed to watch a bit of the ERM coverage today and have been really impressed - it has improved a lot from Chatsworth already. Knowledgeable commentators, interesting insights and great interviews. I love watching live streams and it is just so much more professional and polished than anywhere else which I suppose is the point! 

I can understand that the ERM changes the atmosphere there a bit more but it is great for those of us stuck in the office. I would rather have a seriously good live coverage of just one section than the whole event covered poorly which is what some have offered in the past! Although I am an eventing geek and spent all day yesterday and today refreshing bdwp to see how the other sections are going!


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

They surely can't have chosen their music today.  William Fox Pitt got Uptown Girl and the Brazilian rider got Copa Cabana and The Girl from Ipanemia!!  Everybody around me cracked up laughing!

I hope it does attract more attention, but to the not very horsey it almost does the opposite. I took my mum and aunt to Chatsworth and they were all "is it worth watching the other bits of all the good ones were in the masters.  And here today when I've got chatting to strangers watching the dressage, a lot were planning on watching the ERM Sj rather than the CCI class, which always was 'the big one' here imo. Anyway, we will see, and perhaps Sunday won't be as busy a day for crowds, especially if it rains.


----------



## teapot (10 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			They surely can't have chosen their music today.  William Fox Pitt got Uptown Girl and the Brazilian rider got Copa Cabana and The Girl from Ipanemia!!  Everybody around me cracked up laughing!

I hope it does attract more attention, but to the not very horsey it almost does the opposite. I took my mum and aunt to Chatsworth and they were all "is it worth watching the other bits of all the good ones were in the masters.  And here today when I've got chatting to strangers watching the dressage, a lot were planning on watching the ERM Sj rather than the CCI class, which always was 'the big one' here imo. Anyway, we will see, and perhaps Sunday won't be as busy a day for crowds, especially if it rains.
		
Click to expand...

That's a real pity, not only because the CCI3* is the big one, but also the CIC3* is the team trial. 

Interesting re music. They were definitely talking about riders' playlists at Chatsworth.


----------



## stencilface (10 June 2016)

What an earth is ERM?!

I went today at 3pm, great use of my ticket given that it's free after 4pm  and then I left as it stated raining, really hope it stops before tomorrow! Hoping I might make it to fence 10 for around 10 so I'll keep my eye put for a preggers fence judge 

Anyone else fancy meeting tomorrow?


----------



## teapot (10 June 2016)

The Event Rider Masters


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

ERM is the Event Rider Masters section running at various 3* events this summer.  

It's a bit up in the air for us this year re walking the xc.  We have one elderly dog that isn't able to walk so far this time, and another that has a grass allergy and is struggling with it here.  If it's not too hot we will leave them in the caravan and walk the CCI with the remaining dog that's not broken in the morning (setting off from the campsite at fence 20, walk up to the last fence then switch to fence 4 and carry on walking from there, so perhaps be at the keyhole for 10.30?  Then once we get back to the campsite we will have a coffee and lunch, grab the other duff dogs and slowly go back up to the top field, where you can see quite a lot of fences, for the ERM xc.  I could meet up there for a coffee or perhaps find you later?

I should have met you today Stencilface.  It's much easier to find people on dressage days!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 June 2016)

We'll probably be bumbling round the XC course most of the day - definitely paying fence 10 a visit and want to try and watch as much of Blackhorse's round as possible. If anyone fancies forming a H&H cheering squad for her, let me know!


----------



## Honey08 (10 June 2016)

I didn't realise we had a rider, could you pm me who they are and I will give them a cheer.


----------



## Orangehorse (10 June 2016)

I was at Chatsworth where the first ERM was held.  I thought having music for the dressage was a great idea, because it drew
people to the arena thinking "what's going on."  I hadn't realised that the riders had chosen their music, as I was thinking that it might be something else for them to complain about!  I thought some of it wasn't that brilliant, so interesting to hear comments about he Bramham ERM music.  

The whole purpose of the ERM is to attract more spectators, it isn't really trying to attract the already converted, although I sort of agree about the point that the other class is for Rio selection, but an eventing enthusiast would know that anyway.

I hope you all have a great time.  I have only been once, and that was a long, long time ago when the Novice was being held and it was prior to another Olympics as Princess Anne went round.  My dog tried to play with Princess Anne and Mark Philips' dogs when we were walking the course but they turned their well-bred noses up at her!  Someone recognised me though - "Oh you are from Malvern, I recognised your dog!"


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (10 June 2016)

stencilface said:



			What an earth is ERM?!

Anyone else fancy meeting tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

ERM = Event Rider Masters, http://eventridermasters.tv/

Vallin and I will probably spend most of the day mooching round the XC course.  Vallin always has a mahoosive camera, I'll probably be looking cold in the likely event it's not sunny, and both of us will be moaning about teaching and school


----------



## stencilface (10 June 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I didn't realise we had a rider, could you pm me who they are and I will give them a cheer.
		
Click to expand...

In case you didn't get a pm, our hho rider is 123 Sporting Uno (or maybe Uno ll) depending on their entry I think, they have a post further down in CR 

I'll head back on here tomorrow when I'm at fence 10 and see if anyone is around?


----------



## Custard Cream (10 June 2016)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Our sponsored riders are on at 10.30 and 11.06, so will be excited to see them jump out fence. Come and say hello, silver defender with two Italian Spinones! 

Re the ERM. They SJ tomorrow morning in reverse order of dressage scores and the XC after the course change at 2pm again in reverse order. So the CCI Seniors start at 9am the the Under 25s go, then they switch to the shorter course, then the CIC go the the ERM last. 

Dress for rain, but it's going to be warm!


----------



## MuddyMonster (10 June 2016)

Does anyone know the times for the ERM live feed for tomorrow?


----------



## Custard Cream (10 June 2016)

The ERM SJ starts at 8.30 tomorrow 

CCI from 9am to 12.12 ish
Unders 25s 12.30 to 1.30 ish
CIC from 2 till 3.30 ish 
Then the ERM after that.


----------



## MuddyMonster (10 June 2016)

So SJ on the live feed from 8.30am and XC from after 3.30? Perfect, thanks  I'll be able to watch some of the SJ & be home in time to watch the ERM XC. Happy days!


----------



## Custard Cream (11 June 2016)

Woohoo the forecast as has changed and the rain has buggered off! Just cloudy for today until tonight  Up early today, I'm afraid today is a caffeinated coffee day, sorry baby!


----------



## vallin (11 June 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Woohoo the forecast as has changed and the rain has buggered off! Just cloudy for today until tonight  Up early today, I'm afraid today is a caffeinated coffee day, sorry baby!
		
Click to expand...

Yay! So excited


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2016)

In shorts walking the dog and doing the neds, still drizzling a bit but  optimistic!


----------



## Lexi_ (11 June 2016)

It's nice out on course! Top tip for the day - the loos up near the scoreboard/members tent are MUCH nicer than the portaloos!


----------



## stencilface (11 June 2016)

Ah yes, they are, don't advertise it though


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2016)

Well it didn't rain and we had a super day, not too hot but good enough to sit on the grass in a t shirt.  

I met quite a few HHO ladies around a pile of custard creams at fence 10.  It was nice to put some faces to names.

And Blackhor2e, what can I say, wow!  Fantastic round, you and your horse certainly didn't look like Bramham first timers.  Most impressed!  I got some photos of you over a couple of fences, I will add them from my iPad when I get home.  Good luck for the SJ tomorrow.

Oh, and the ERM final and presentation was quite fun to watch from the podium area at the end of the course, I have to admit (didn't go to it at Chatsworth as there was more general xc after the ERM).  But everyone was watching there, nobody was at the fences.

(And my hero of the day was Bill Lovett, who was half asleep lying  in the middle of the big field twenty minutes before his xc, then wandered off to the stables, got on his horse and rode a cracking xc.  Wish I could be that calm before I went in a class!)


----------



## charlimouse (11 June 2016)

It was a great day. I was fence judging at the investec hollow, which for the majority rode very well, so long as the rider was committed, particularly to the triple brush. The course seemed to cause the right number of problems, and not many falls. Overall I would say it was a very good day for the sport.


----------



## Fiona (11 June 2016)

Wish we'd been there, Bramham is my favourite event   I agree about the toilets (ones in the courtyard??) being nicer, was the members area nice.  We haven't booked it since they decided on no dogs..

Can you still walk right up to the fences when walking the course (on dressage days)?

Well done blackhorse 

Wonder would my dad have munchkin to stay so we can go next year....

Fiona


----------



## Custard Cream (11 June 2016)

Fiona said:



			Wish we'd been there, Bramham is my favourite event   I agree about the toilets (ones in the courtyard??) being nicer, was the members area nice.  We haven't booked it since they decided on no dogs..

Can you still walk right up to the fences when walking the course (on dressage days)?

Well done blackhorse 

Wonder would my dad have munchkin to stay so we can go next year....

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Members loos are great. Don't be put off by the no dogs in the Members - they are most definitely allowed in the outside seating areas of both the Members bar and Bistro and we saw many dogs inside yesterday and today (including our own!)

Charliemouse - glad you had a good day, we had a grand total of no penalties at the Owl Hole, but we had a good view of 8,9 and 11!


----------



## Honey08 (11 June 2016)

Have you eaten all your biscuits yet?

No you can't walk right up to the fences before xc, you are meant to stay behind the strings.  Although I can't count the number of numpties that walked up to the fences next to the campsite.


----------



## Lexi_ (11 June 2016)

I had such a lovely time today! Fab to meet everyone  

A huge well done to blackhorse - super round! I'll upload pics and vids when I'm home and on wifi. 

I really enjoyed the ERM! It felt really nice to have that sort of buzz on course right until the end of the day and the big screen/fan zone was great (it'd have been perfect if the speakers had been pointed over there so we could hear the commentary). My crush on Sam Watson is now heightened though - he's even more dishy in person


----------



## Fiona (11 June 2016)

Custard Cream said:



			Members loos are great. Don't be put off by the no dogs in the Members - they are most definitely allowed in the outside seating areas of both the Members bar and Bistro and we saw many dogs inside yesterday and today (including our own!)

Charliemouse - glad you had a good day, we had a grand total of no penalties at the Owl Hole, but we had a good view of 8,9 and 11!
		
Click to expand...


Seriously   They must be employing different  event security  cpy now. The last time we were there they went from dogs anywhere  to no dogs in members  area at all. That's good to know  

Shame about walking  up to the fences, though it was obviously  only in dry weather  anyway,  but I suppose cd go and look at them on Sunday  after  xc finished. .

Fiona


----------



## vallin (12 June 2016)

We had a super day yesterday  Some pics here including a couple of black horse (button pushers it's completely non-commercial!)

https://www.facebook.com/VictoriaAllinPhotography/photos/?tab=album&album_id=804650746303865


----------



## charlimouse (12 June 2016)

Vallin I think you must have been pretty much stood next to me, I was the fence judge under the tree getting a decent view between the flags of the triple brush out of the coffin. Thankfully all the run outs were clear cut!


----------



## vallin (12 June 2016)

charlimouse said:



			Vallin I think you must have been pretty much stood next to me, I was the fence judge under the tree getting a decent view between the flags of the triple brush out of the coffin. Thankfully all the run outs were clear cut!
		
Click to expand...

Quite probably! I was there for a while as there were two gorgeous irish water spaniels who needed some love


----------



## blackhor2e (12 June 2016)

Well what can I say about Bramham apart from thanks for the lovely mentions here on Hho. I will write a report soon on what has honestly been an epic and slightly emotional event. For now I'm off to bed!


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2016)

charlimouse said:



			Vallin I think you must have been pretty much stood next to me, I was the fence judge under the tree getting a decent view between the flags of the triple brush out of the coffin. Thankfully all the run outs were clear cut!
		
Click to expand...

I was watching that when the guy knocked all the flowers out of the bottom when he stopped and Lucinda Green helped put them back lol. Glad nothing went wrong there, seen some dodgy things before at that fence


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2016)

blackhor2e said:



			Well what can I say about Bramham apart from thanks for the lovely mentions here on Hho. I will write a report soon on what has honestly been an epic and slightly emotional event. For now I'm off to bed! 

Click to expand...

So glad you had a good time, look forwards to the report. My brain had a moment and sorry I didn't get any pics of you


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2016)

Was anyone who was there taking photos?
If so, can I be cheeky and ask if you captured my good friend in the CCI, I can PM you details if you got a few riders. She was on course half 11ish I think


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2016)

I got some pics on my phone on the course around that time? Near the water and the sun and moon fence.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 June 2016)

ihatework said:



			Was anyone who was there taking photos?
If so, can I be cheeky and ask if you captured my good friend in the CCI, I can PM you details if you got a few riders. She was on course half 11ish I think
		
Click to expand...

Drop Vallin a pm, she took loads more than the ones she posted on the link she gave


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 June 2016)

Oops, double posted, sorry!


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2016)

Thank you, have done!


----------



## Honey08 (12 June 2016)

We're still here!  Leaving the campsite tomorrow morning, squeezing every minute out of our trip.  Depressing watching everything get pulled down though!  But overall we had a great week and the weather wasn't bad at all, apart from Friday morning all the rain has been at night.  It's raining tonight too!


----------

